# Star Wars The Last Jedi - Official Trailer



## T-hug (Apr 14, 2017)

​


----------



## XDel (Apr 14, 2017)

Yep, it's time for Star Wars to end.


----------



## fille (Apr 14, 2017)

im gona miss it when the saga ends.


----------



## petspeed (Apr 14, 2017)

Now that Disney owns the rights to Star Wars it will never end...


----------



## Veho (Apr 14, 2017)

Well I'm hyped. 



The first poster is out: 



Spoiler












Ayyyyy.


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2017)

Trailer is out. 
Check the first post. 

Let the speculation begin. 




Also, poster:


----------



## T-hug (Oct 10, 2017)




----------



## zoogie (Oct 10, 2017)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 102277


MOA

Meme On Arrival


----------



## Veho (Oct 10, 2017)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 102277


Merch bait. 

https://i.imgur.com/UupZQXq.jpg


----------



## Abu_Senpai (Oct 13, 2017)

I am hyped as hell for Episode 8! At least i have Rebels to hold me over until December. And then it is only a short wait until May when we will see the Han Solo Movie and then we have one hell of a wait until Episode IX hits theaters.

I think they will kill off Leia in EP8 and i think Rey will turn to the darkside which might mean that Luke will be the "last jedi" and thus will set out to redeem Rey and Kylo as well as kill Snoke.

Did anyone else see that Wolf at the Rebel base? they looks awesome! Also the Porgs are cute but rofl that name 

Supposedly Dave Filoni is working on a new SW tv show after rebels ends which i hope will be Live Action and set in the OLD Republic era since i would love to see Revan,Malak and Exile made cannon again. Also they need better endings than the ones that they received in that"Revan" book.

I really want a LA Tv show in the old republic era and if we dont get that then i hope we get a good animated series after rebels. Hell, they had to end Rebels with S04 which tells me whatever their "next tv show" is, it is going to be big.


----------



## rileysrjay (Oct 13, 2017)

When I first saw the porg I burst out laughing. But anyways, this was a really good trailer. Lots of allusions in there. Im not going to go into too much speculation though, I have the internet to do that for me. This trailer definitely made me about 10x more hyped for this movie.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Oct 13, 2017)

T-hug said:


> View attachment 102277


My face when I saw the trailer


----------



## JMPesce (Oct 18, 2017)

Trailer's excellent, can't wait for this!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Nov 2, 2017)

The saga continues! Oh yeah! Welcome back Luke Skywalker!  I hope Episode 9 (released on year 2019) will be more epic!!!


----------



## T-hug (Dec 18, 2017)

I saw this yesterday and enjoyed the movie but felt it was to long.
Massive Spoilers ahead:



Spoiler



They should've cut Fin's casino planet bs and made the film 2hrs long. Snokes death was lame waste of a character, same with Phasma. Luke's end scene with Kylo was amazing, and my favourite scene was when the Admiral warp drive kamikaze'd the entire enemy fleet.
Who will be in the next film though? Everyone's dead. It'll be Rey and Kylo flirting for 2hrs


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 18, 2017)

T-hug said:


> I saw this yesterday and enjoyed the movie but felt it was to long.
> Massive Spoilers ahead:
> 
> 
> ...


It's too late for Kylo to have any sort of redemption arc with Rey. If they try to redeem him in the next film I WILL walk out of the theater



Spoiler



I'm also not convinced Snoke's dead. Or, if he is, that the body that was shown is actually who is wielding his power. That movie was built on bait-'n-switches, I wouldn't be at all surprised if it's revealed in the next movie that "Snoke" was just a puppet being controlled by some ridiculously powerful Sith master


----------



## fatsquirrel (Dec 18, 2017)

Oh boy I still havent seen this due to the work and everything shitting on my available time.
Is this the last part of the saga or are there any seqels coming out?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Dec 18, 2017)

fatsquirrel said:


> Oh boy I still havent seen this due to the work and everything shitting on my available time.
> Is this the last part of the saga or are there any seqels coming out?


One more in this trilogy, and supposedly Disney wants to do at least one more trilogy


----------



## rileysrjay (Dec 18, 2017)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> One more in this trilogy, and supposedly Disney wants to do at least one more trilogy


Of course Disney is making more movies. As stated in "Yoda" by weird Al:
"The long-term contract that I had to sign
Says I'll be making these movies till the end of time
With my Yoda
Yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda yo-yo-yo-yo Yoda"


----------



## Veho (May 28, 2018)

I finally got around to watching it. I have a few gripes. 

(I think we can dispense with the spoiler tags, 6 months after the release.)


Why didn't admiral Holdo disclose the absolutely crucial part of the evacuation plan to Finn from the start, and not just fragments that ended up causing a mutiny? I know the franchise has a long standing tradition of not telling people crucial information but this time it was really pointless. 
Why couldn't the first ship to be destroyed (the medical frigate?) do the hyperspace kamikaze thing? 
I can't shake the feeling much more people would have lived if Finn and Rose didn't try to fetch a codebreaker in the first place. 
The whole first part with the space chase feels as if the writers' original intent was to have a siege of a rebel base, but decided against it along the way. 


And they've written themselves into a corner and I really want to know how they write themselves out again. 
And they just keep piling on references and hints and bits and not explaining anything and I would very much like the next movie to explain something for a change. 
And Kylo Ren would be a way more convincing and menacing threat if he were only to talk a little slower. Effect a little gravitas. 


Aaaanyhow. Waiting for the next one


----------

